

Latest perk on Google buses: security guards - vellum
http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/01/16/us-techbuses-security-idINBREA0F1O320140116

======
yetanotherphd
Good for Google for doing this. I like this a lot better than making
concessions to the thugs that threaten Google employees or Google's property.

